

Helping hacked sites (Google engineer responds to guy erased from Google) - markbao
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/helping-hacked-sites/

======
aaronblohowiak
I think the notification upon removal makes sense. This is because I assume
google removes sites as soon as it detects / determines that it has/is spam.
The alternative is to have google continue to index and serve up known spam
while waiting for action to be taken? That sounds like it would be good for
the webmaster, but bad for google and the searchers and the advertisers. So,
them's the breaks.

